# Need a Zombie Killer?



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here ya go.

http://floridaguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=153762 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Austin said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://floridaguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=153762 :thumbsup:


You rang?:shifty:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

now thats a kill anything that moves gun right there.


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is cool I might need to check that out


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

i knew a guy (former competition shooter) who claimed (after about a year of practice and tinkering with hand loads) that he could put 6 in a pie plate at 100 yards. either way i've seen great pigs and deer taken with that cannon of a gun.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

ZombieKiller said:


> You rang?:shifty:


:laughing:


----------

